# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Radeon HD 4850 X2 sauce Mao

## Doc TB

Vous aimez les photos floues provenant d’obscurs sites Chinois ? Tant mieux ! Car voici quelques mauvaises photos de la futur Radeon HD 4850 X2 de chez Sapphire, toutes droites sorties du site pchacc et dégotées par matbe.com (soyons honnêtes).  La carte sera donc dotée de deux GPU RV770 cadencé aux mêmes fréquences que la classique Radeon HD 4850, c'est-à-dire 625 MHz. Elle devrait être disponible à un prix inférieur d’environ 50-60€ par rapport à la Radeon HD 4870 X2 que nous avons testée dans notre comparatif. Dés que la carte sera disponible, nous ne manquerons d'ailleurs pas de l’y ajouter.

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

Mouais, cela ne m'emballe pas plus que ça. La conso doit être en toute logique énorme, mais finalement le gain rapport qualité est moins intéressant..

----------


## Murne

C'est à la mode en ce moment, les cartes bi-gpu... Encore faudrait-il que ça apporte quelque chose. Et puis merde, nous on veut de l'innovation.

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est un peu con, les performances doivent largement s'approcher de celles d'une 4870  ::mellow::

----------


## Say hello

> C'est à la mode en ce moment, les cartes bi-gpu... Encore faudrait-il que ça apporte quelque chose. Et puis merde, nous on veut de l'innovation.


Une utilisation efficace pour une conso modérée des Bi-GPU serait une innovation, mais comme pour la loi de Moore pour les cpu, un jour on sera limité pour la puissance des gpu si on veut pas qu'ils brûlent à l'allumage.
Et la solution sera des cartes multi-GPU.

..ça ou des GPU "3D", avec des unités de calcul superposé.. un truc du genre.. y'a bien des universitaire de je sais plus où qui ont sortie un cpu dans le style. (ça doit être la merde à ventiler.)

----------


## Cartman

> La conso doit être en toute logique énorme


Taka compenser avec une alim' chinoise super efficace (du genre qui finit par fondre a cause de sa propre awsowmness)  :;):

----------


## lokideath

A ce compte là, taka pas acheter d'ordi, c'est plus rapide et on risque pas de faire brûler sa maison ^^

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Radeon HD 4850 X2 de chez Sapphire,


Hmmm, et vu que le PCB est bleu, ce ne serait pas une 4850 X2 avec PCB fait maison ?
Vu la réputation des Sapphire avec PCB fait maison, j'ai un doute sur la viabilité de cette 4850 X2.

----------


## tenshu

OMG y'a un paquet de boitier qui ne pourront pas se chausser de ce genre de monstre.
C'est d'ailleurs un peut ridicule, surement un modèle pour occuper un peut le terrain.

----------


## Sim's

C'est mieux comme ça

----------


## Semifer

Vu le prix et les perfs d'une 4870, je doute de l'intérêt de cette carte. Je joue sur un 28" et cette carte me suffit amplement en haute résolution donc bon...

----------


## shikasta

Cette carte devrait valoir 260€ pas plus...

----------

